# Balance bikes....



## SavageHoutkop (3 May 2014)

Hello... long time no login. 

My baby boy is now heading for 18 months and I think he's ready for a balance bike of some kind. He's obviously still a bit short compared to the usual age recommendation for balance bikes (seems to be 2+)

Any recommendations for balance bikes that may work? 

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2014)

A *Toddlebike* would be perfect.

It was my boy's first bike and he loved it.
It's very light weight, easy to throw around and a good price too.


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> A *Toddlebike* would be perfect.
> 
> It was my boy's first bike and he loved it.
> It's very light weight, easy to throw around and a good price too.


+1
Bought a balance bike based on the description for 2 + and when it came the instructions say 3+ and my daughters feet cant touch the ground on it so its a glorified push along with bad back daddy holding her straight .


----------



## macbikes (3 May 2014)

Puky LRM fitted my small son at 19 months (he was about 80cm tall I think)


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2014)

macbikes said:


> Puky LRM fitted my small son at 19 months (he was about 80cm tall I think)


I have one of those , my daughter cant quite touch the floor and shes 2 and a half , it does depend on genetics as i am 5 foot 7 and swmbo is even smaller !


----------



## macbikes (3 May 2014)

Are you sure it is the LRM? It comes in different sizes and the littlest one is really tiny. Just looked at the height chart and at 2 years and 8 mnths my son was only 81cm, so no idea what he was when he got his PUKy LRM at 19 months, but it can't have been 80cm...!


----------



## User169 (4 May 2014)

The Puky LRM is the smallest balance bike I could find. Our son used it from 2. He enjoyed the toddlebike a lot too.

Edit: Puky says 85cm for the LRM


----------



## macbikes (4 May 2014)

What is wrong with my brain, I'm getting my years all messed up! He was 81 cm at 19 1/2 months (average height for that age is 84cm), and managed the Puky LRM fine. The seat hight is 29cm (Strider bikes seat height is 28cm apparently but I Like the Puky better for little ones as the whole bike is tinier rather than a normal sized balance bike with a low seat iyswim)

I have attached a photo of him at 19 months maybe a couple of weeks after he started riding


----------



## Tore johnny Blomhaug (4 May 2014)

also use Pucky and work like a dream 
the small guy use it now and in the begining he use the "winter shoes" due to i did not manage to tuch ground but now he can use normal shoes (was staring when he was about 21 month)

the only problem on pucky is that there is not any break so his brother use it to he was 3.5 year but he have use a lot of shoes since that is the only way to breake 

he was also moving from this to cnoc 14 islabike and was using it afther 15 min,so the Balance bike is realy good


----------



## macbikes (5 May 2014)

I'd forgotten about the "winter shoes" we did that too!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (10 May 2014)

Thanks all! I was in John Lewis yesterday and they sell toddlebikes (!) so that might be our first idea before moving to the puky.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (3 Oct 2014)

...We got the toddlebike and working well, although he balances a bit too well on it actually. I don't think he's actually fallen sideways off it but he did manage a few over-handlebars and back-on-bums at first (sitting on the wrong part of the bike mostly!). 
So... proper balance bike for Christmas most likely (or the poor soul's birthday only 10 days before...). 

Still don't have his height anywhere but will whip out the measuring tape later; any recommendations for a good first proper balance bike? Ideally, of course, adjustable so he can use it at least until he needs a proper bike. 
I seem to recall the trick of taking pedals off a normal bike at first, but am hazarding that they might be a bit big for a just-turned 2 yo?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Oct 2014)

Why not a trike? I loved my little trike..'twas red with a yellow front wheel.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Oct 2014)

I think I was a bit older though maybe 2 1/2 or three.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (3 Oct 2014)

While it will get him pedalling it won't help with the balancing?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (3 Oct 2014)

True, although solution to tired toddler will probably be to strap the balance bike to the Tank and cycle home (less easy with a tricycle) 

Unless some balance bikes easily convert to tagalongs (I suppose you have the falling-asleep-while-riding potential problem here though?)


----------



## cyberknight (3 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> The Puky LRM is the smallest balance bike I could find. Our son used it from 2. He enjoyed the toddlebike a lot too.
> 
> Edit: Puky says 85cm for the LRM


My balance bike is the 3 + version with the drum brake , at 2 years 9 months shes just big enough for it .It was off freecycle as well so i am happy enough


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Oct 2014)

SavageHoutkop said:


> While it will get him pedalling it won't help with the balancing?


Good intro to fixie riding though....well it was for me lol.


----------

